# Check this chip off a huge lathe 100 years ago.



## johnnielsen (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## David_R8 (Feb 5, 2021)

Good grief!
That’s ridiculous. That must have been very loud coming off the tool. 
I’d love to see the tool that peeled that off! :O


----------



## Tom O (Feb 6, 2021)

My dad worked at the DND dockyard in Victoria  and told us they had contests to see who could run their cuttings the furthest down the shop.


----------



## historicalarms (Feb 6, 2021)

I wish I had a link to a video I watched one time that was keying on Russian tank manufacture in WWII. They showed tank turrets being placed on large rotary table and turning one turn to set the dia for the turret to fit the tank body. One big cutter about 6 inches square and 6 ft long was pushed up to the turret and the rotary made one turn...the scarf that peeled off was as big as my arm.


----------



## Swharfin' (Feb 7, 2021)

When I worked in Toronto decades ago I was sent to overhaul a shaper at a company that mainly built press brake dies.
I was naïve enough to want to watch in the separate room where the 20'die was being held and cut at 0.200' / pass.
Each of 2 passes I watched came off like smoking light blue flat wound coil springs that bounced off the steel plate mounted on the wall ( should have been a clue right) and proceeded to ricochet around the room with complete abandon much to the amusement of the operator in his bullet proof control room.


----------



## RobinHood (Feb 7, 2021)

Nice find John. Must have been a seriously large lathe/shaper that those chips came off of.

Perhaps something like this? (Old promotional movie, so not the greatest video quality)


----------

